# Fourteen years on



## theeastbarn (Jun 19, 2017)

Zac as a one year old when he first came to me and today as he celebrates his fifteenth birthday. Such a wonderful dog. x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the golden oldies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Great to have these photos, what a joy to have had your boy for so many years. Cheers to another great year together for the two of you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 15th Birthday precious Zac x


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Neither of you has aged 15 years!!! Lucky both...and happiest of days, Zac...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy birthday handsome Zac.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday handsome Zac!!! You both look great


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

theeastbarn said:


> Zac as a one year old when he first came to me and today as he celebrates his fifteenth birthday. Such a wonderful dog. x




Awwwwwww! Precious God bless!!!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your b-day with us Zac. How lucky you found eachother))))


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Zac's beautiful, Happy 15th Birthday!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful Zac.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's fabulous, Happy Birthday Zak


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's awesome. Happy 15th!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Zac!!! You and dad look fantastic..i hope you were spoiled on your special day


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great story and happy Birthday to your Zac. Thank you for giving him a great life and shining some hope on the troubling history of Goldens leaving us way to early. Time is so precious, enjoy every tail wag. It is pure magic to share your life with a Golden.

dlm ny country


----------



## Lindasc (Nov 14, 2018)

Happy birthday. We just celebrated 14 years with our girl


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday, handsome Zac!


----------



## Natalopolis (Dec 15, 2018)

What a handsome boy! I'm so glad you've gotten to spend such wonderful years with him!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Zac, so wonderful to see you have gotten so many wonderful years with him!! arty:arty:arty:arty2:arty2:arty2:

Here is to many more:--heart::--heart:


----------

